# Suche Leute mit Anno 1404 Venedig



## johannes944 (24. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich such wie erwähnt n paar leute mit denen man bisl anno 1404 venedig über tunngle spieln kann.

Wäre cool wenn sich der ein oder andere melden würde.

danke


----------



## SaPass (25. Juni 2011)

Du weißt schon, wie lange da ein Spiel dauert? Du wirst sowas nie "zu Ende" spielen können.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (25. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Du wirst sowas nie "zu Ende" spielen können.



Mit den richtigen Leuten geht das schon.
Einfach abspeichern und am nächten Tag weiter machen.


----------



## Aunrae (26. Juni 2011)

ich spiele sehr gern Anno1404 aber was ist ein Tunngle ?


----------



## JawMekEf (26. Juni 2011)

Aunrae schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiele sehr gern Anno1404 aber was ist ein Tunngle ?



Eine Art Hamachi, nur als großes Programm mit besserer Kompatiblität! 

@TE Welche Version hasten du? Ich zock aufjeden Fall mit dir, hast du Skype?


----------



## Aunrae (26. Juni 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Eine Art Hamachi, nur als großes Programm mit besserer Kompatiblität!
> 
> @TE Welche Version hasten du? Ich zock aufjeden Fall mit dir, hast du Skype?


 
Und was ist Hamachi ? O.o


----------



## JawMekEf (26. Juni 2011)

Aunrae schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist Hamachi ? O.o



Hamachi ist ein Programm, zum erstellen virtueller Netzwerke, das heisst das Programm täuscht dem PC/Spiel vor man würde sich in einem LAN mit ein paar Spielern befinden. Grob gesagt.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (27. Juni 2011)

wäre dabei, sofern noch interesse besteht!


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

habs auch


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Juli 2011)

Ich besitze ebenfalls Anno 1404 Venedig. Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. Juli 2011)

so viele scheinen interesse zu haben! dann lasst doch mal was starten!


----------



## wuschi (29. Juli 2011)

ich könnte auch mitspielen nur hab ich das addon net


gibt es noch immer im addon diese speicher bugs von denen ich mal gehört hab?


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn du Win 7 64 bit hast und mind. 4GB Ram kommt die Meldung selten bis garnicht mit dem neustarten
Nachricht Speicher voll und bitte neustarten so sinngemäß
Aber wie schon oben erwähnt unter den bedingungen selten bis garnicht
Sitze an einem Endlosspiel ca 30 Stunden Realzeit
und nur einmal kam die Meldung


----------

